# Help with 1967 Carlisle Schwinn Sting Ray Knobby Slik Tire



## eyefrommn (Nov 4, 2022)

Hello.  I recently purchased a 60s Sting Ray and a few parts.  One of the parts was a USA made Carlisle Knobby Slik with "Schwinn Sting Ray" raised letter logos.  The tire date code is C 11 7 2 with (11 7) in an oval.  This seems to date the tire to 1967.  My question is what Sting Ray bikes had these tires as stock?  I've heard the early 1968 Krates had knobby slik tires, but I believe thay all had a color line matching the paint.  It seems that the black wall knobby sliks didn't last long on production bikes.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 5, 2022)

eyefrommn said:


> Hello.  I recently purchased a 60s Sting Ray and a few parts.  One of the parts was a USA made Carlisle Knobby Slik with "Schwinn Sting Ray" raised letter logos.  The tire date code is C 11 7 2 with (11 7) in an oval.  This seems to date the tire to 1967.  My question is what Sting Ray bikes had these tires as stock?  I've heard the early 1968 Krates had knobby slik tires, but I believe thay all had a color line matching the paint.  It seems that the black wall knobby sliks didn't last long on production bikes.  Any help would be appreciated!View attachment 1725544
> 
> View attachment 1725543
> 
> View attachment 1725541



I'm not exactly sure but the Knobby came on the fender less Stingray. The deluxe had WW the Krates had raised letter sliks. Not 100% sure on that.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2022)

There is no such thing as a knobby slik. Some 1967 and other year Sting Ray models had the knobby white walls but not a blackwall. That tire may have been made for Dealer replacements for the 1963-64 models.


----------



## indycycling (Nov 9, 2022)

your tire is dated November 1977


----------



## Drosentreter (Nov 9, 2022)

indycycling said:


> your tire is dated November 1977



That’s what I was thinking too. I have my dads original 74 stingray and it has the same original rear tire.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2022)

indycycling said:


> your tire is dated November 1977




I was thinking that and wondered what the #2 designates. Location of manufacture?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I was thinking that and wondered what the #2 designates. Location of manufacture?



would the 2 maybe indicate the second go around with that coding system? meaning if it was not there it would indicate that tire would be Nov '67? Just a guess on my part


----------



## indycycling (Nov 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I was thinking that and wondered what the #2 designates. Location of manufacture?



I am unaware what it means and all the decoding sheets I have don't speak to any markings on the right side of the oval either.  

C stands for Carlisle Tire and Rubber Company, then the two numbers in the oval are month, year. Outside the oval on the other side is a mystery.  Carlisle began around 68, so any tires by Carlisle with 3-7 year code would be '70's, not 60's. US Rubber and Goodyear made the earlier tires.


----------



## indycycling (Nov 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> would the 2 maybe indicate the second go around with that coding system? meaning if it was not there it would indicate that tire would be Nov '67? Just a guess on my part



See my response GTs58 above, nope.  Carlisle started in '68, so an 8 year designation would be either '68 or if the tire had mold lines on the sidewalls, would be '78.  That other character remains a mystery


----------

